# Magnetic ride fault



## Finchy (Jan 6, 2016)

So it serms I'm having a right run of it lately. The magnetic ride fault came on the dash today on start up. Scanned the faults, G77, 00775. Rear right level sensor, open circuit. I've read stories of water in the sendors and/or shocks themselves. I have noticed the rear end is quite bouncy recently. Can't believe in having these issues at 38k miles. Anyone else with mag ride had this?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

yeah, mine was one of the level sensors, it's about £90 for the part but my indy took it off, cleaned it up about 2 years ago and been fine ever since


----------



## Ady. (Oct 25, 2009)

Sadly mine needed a new shock, had both done... Mines only done 55k couldn't believe it  to many speed bumps in Stockport I guess? Hopefully yours will just be a sensor or something cheap


----------



## Finchy (Jan 6, 2016)

Cheers guys. Is the sensor easily accessible? May have a look this afternoon. Just a rear wheel off jobby?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

I think so, but I never did mine. Good luck


----------



## Finchy (Jan 6, 2016)

News rear right sensor. All is well!


----------



## Ady. (Oct 25, 2009)

Finchy said:


> News rear right sensor. All is well!


Excellent news 8)


----------



## Addmans (May 7, 2016)

Finchy said:


> News rear right sensor. All is well!


Hi I know this is quite an old post but my mag light warning symbol has just come up in my Audi TTS 2011 with on 23k on the clock. I assume it may be the level sensor as if I switch the ignition off and on again it goes off for a bit but then comes back on. Can I ask what was involved in locating and cleaning the sensor due to potential water ingress?

Thanks in advance


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

The height/movement sensors are fitted on the suspension, a short arm attached to a green(ish) box about 1.5 x 3 inches.

The car will need a fault scan to point to the problem as a first step. Anything else is simply guessing.


----------



## Addmans (May 7, 2016)

brittan said:


> The height/movement sensors are fitted on the suspension, a short arm attached to a green(ish) box about 1.5 x 3 inches.
> 
> The car will need a fault scan to point to the problem as a first step. Anything else is simply guessing.


Thanks brittan I have access to Bluetooth OBD dongle and app that should hopefully point me in the corner of the car for the fault. It's annoying as only just come out of warranty in Dec last year when it was bought as an Audi approved used.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Just an FYI on the shocks for when you visually inspect them. This is out of the Workshop Manual and there's a link to the downloadable version of it in the KB.

D3E80075730 Suspension, Wheels & Steering

viewtopic.php?f=43&t=1755145
.


----------



## Razza (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi guys,

Somewhat related... although I don't have any warning lights or fault codes against the mag ride suspension, when driving over speed bumps (the very steep and narrow ones that are supposed to take you down to 10mph), I noticed that my rear end lifts up, down, a shorter up, and then a final drop back to the rest position. I've always thought that the expected dampening of conventional suspension struts would result in an up, and then down cycle only.

Does your mag ride work give you similar results? Could it be a side effect of the heavy V6 up front? When the mag ride is selected, the system works fine and the suspension is nice and rigid. It's just odd that the default mode is a little bouncy. I have no issues with it when driving around.

So just wondering...


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I generally use my AMR under two conditions; twisty Alpine roads and autobahn speeds above 140-kph. Above 140-kph, mine seem to work fine in damping sudden uneven road conditions and keep everything right on track. For tight, twisty roads, they help keep the ride flat and help limit the lean around hair-pin turns.

At lower speeds, the "bounce-cycle" you describe might just be more apparent since the action of the shocks occurs over a longer period; e.g. the same bump at 70-kph would be modulated differently than at 220-kph given the dwell time of the "event" at a higher speed is much shorter.

See if you can find stretch of road with a decent bump and test whether or not the AMR reacts differently at different speeds. That way you're testing under the same road conditions, and just varying the speed.


----------



## drdomm (Feb 25, 2011)

Anyone have the shock indicator go off only at a specific location...i.e. on a road under power lines? The little light comes on at one spot on my way to and from work. It clears when the car is turned off, and won't come on anywhere else in town. Car rides totally normal.

The code reads "00775 - Level Control System Sensor: Right Rear (G77)" then "008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent".


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

An "implausible signal" means a signal that's not in the expected range for the conditions at hand. I would probably start with the easy fix first; the connectors. Make sure they're clean and dry and no signs of cracks or corrosion. Before you close them back up, give them a good blast with an electrical contact cleaner; e.g. CRC QD Contact Cleaner 250ml - Quick Dry Electronic Cleaning Solvent which is available from Amazon.

When trying to figure out fault codes, it's always worth a Google search for "Ross Tech XXXXX" where XXXXX is the fault code -

*00775*

Contents
1	00775 - Level Control System Sensor; Rear Right (G77)
1.1	00775 - Level Control System Sensor; Rear Right (G77): Implausible Signal
1.1.1	Possible Symptoms
1.1.2	Possible Causes
1.1.3	Possible Solutions
1.1.4	Special Notes

00775 - Level Control System Sensor; Rear Right (G77)

*00775 - Level Control System Sensor; Rear Right (G77): Implausible Signal*

*Possible Symptoms*
* Malfunction Indicator Light (MIL) active

*Possible Causes*
* G77 sensor or wiring connections faulty
* Communication Problem between Level Control Module (J197) and Headlight Aim Control Module
* Wiring/Connectors from/to Level Control Module (J197) faulty

*Possible Solutions*
* Check G77 sensor and related wiring connections
* Check Communication Problem between Level Control Module (J197) and Headlight Aim Control Module
* Check Wiring/Connectors from/to Level Control Module (J197)

*Special Notes*
* If the Vehicle had been lifted and one or both axles rebounded while Ignition ON or the Sensor disconnected while Ignition ON
* Ignore/Clear Fault Code


----------



## drdomm (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks. Just seems odd that it only goes off in one location.


----------

